# E46M3 Test drive - RANTS AND RAVES



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

After years of pining to drive a E46 M3 and a few missed opportunites here and there---- I finally got to drive a LSB 2001 Cab 6-spd. 

Not that I tried very hard to drive one... I just didn't feel like putting up with dealer [email protected] just to get a FYI drive in one.


Now, perhaps it was the years of pent-up anticipation or the fact that it was a piggly wiggly cab... but I left the car with mixed feelings.


POWER
-------------
Why do people bother with cabs? Every E46 cab I've driven is a pig. Ok... all E46's are pigs... but the cabs are swine. I've driven several 330CIC's with step and stick and they can barely get out of their own way. All of the 3.0's extra grunt is used to move that weight around.

When I first punched the M3... it was quick enough... certainly a bit quicker than a 330 at the low end... but not much. The sport button remap certainly makes the low end more responsive.

But I couldn't shake the feeling that the motor behaved like a Turbocharged one. Little power at the bottom and then spools up insanely. 260ftlbs and 333hp... yep.. it feels like it. You've got to work this motor to get it to come alive.

That metallic whine when the motor is accelerating hard may be music to some ears.... but my ears were warning my brain that something's going to pop in there. :yikes:


LSB
-----------------
What was BMW thinking. Laguna Sicka Blue is a disgusting color. It's a in-your-face, LOOKIE-AT-ME! Do you really need that look when driving that type of car? I guess if your style is Cruizin' rather than drivin' then LSB would work... but then again a 325CIC would work just as well.

I hate bold colors as I feel like a moving target. Driving a silver sedan lets you do things in very close proximity to cops without worrying about being pulled over. Do the same thing in an M3--- and your likely to get pulled over. Do it in a LSB M3--- your going to make a career out of being pulled over.


BRAKES
----------------
One word: LINEAR. Didn't have the massive stopping power of the 2001 C5 Cab I drove last year. The M3's brakes were strong and linear but no more so than 330's... again, probably due to the weight of the cab. I'm not too shocked that people upgrade these brakes for track use.


CONCLUSION
-------------------

The M3 was a very nice ride.... yet very similar to my daily driver 2000 323i. The M3 is a hyperactive, on the edge version of my car. It is amazing how similar the cars are... more similar than different. I think that the low end E46's represent quite a motoring value.

But it did put a big smile  on my face. So, when I got back I priced out a coupe to my tastes. $80k CDN+Taxes---- $92k with taxes. :yikes: 

Exactly double what I paid for my 323i. Is it double the car? Perhaps to some, but not in my eyes. It's tough for me to justify spending that much on it. It just isn't enough of a difference. 

Oddly enough, my wife tells me to just buy it--- I guess she's sick of hearing me talk about it. And then I think about the ugly new headlights that are coming up for the 2004's. And the fact that even for all that money... I'd still want to put different wheels on it as I don't like the 18s and dont want 19s. 

So, if the 2004 don't go too bugly, ugly and they put some wheels I'd be interested in keeping... then hmmm. They also need to get rid of that turbocharged S54 motor. Nothing that a 4.4 V8 wouldn't fix. 

- JP


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

M5, then! 

I felt similarly when I thought about M3. It's still same E46 that I have(had), just with better engine and upgraded suspension.

M5, on the other hand, has V8, is much more solid and is not nearly as attention grabbing.










:bow:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *M5, then!
> 
> I felt similarly when I thought about M3. It's still same E46 that I have(had), just with better engine and upgraded suspension.
> 
> ...


Did you dump your E46??


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Yup. Traded it in on March 8th for a car that's still at least 2 months away. But got a slightly better money for it, though.

So, what do you think about M5s?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *Yup. Traded it in on March 8th for a car that's still at least 2 months away. But got a slightly better money for it, though.
> 
> So, what do you think about M5s? *


You have a 2003 M5 on order?

M5 would be very nice... but I'd wait for the E60 and see what that turns out to be. They are going to have some very big engines.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

This is my sig, for you turned-off-sigs people... 










Yup, 2003 M5 on order, april production.
Some of my reasons for not waiting:

- Have you seen E60 with E39 M5 pics posted by AlexB?

- E60 M5 is at least a year and a half away, probably more seeing how E60 is still to be unveiled.

- I'm a bit apprehensive about my driving abilities being enough for 394HP, let alone those rumored 500HP in the next M5...

- Current M5 is one heck of a car, it is not going to turn "bad" when the next M5 comes out.

- Final point - you've wanted to get rid of you 323i for quite some time, I think. Just how long are you going to wait?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *This is my sig, for you turned-off-sigs people...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn good questions...

I like the E60 pics... one has to embrace the future.

500hp is too much, but there is a bi-turbo non-M motor in the mid-300' hp range.

I've wanted to get rid of my 323i for awhile... but it's got to be for something that makes sense. A lot of stuff is coming out in the next year... so we'll see.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

JP

I read some of your posts in the X5 forum. Are you no longer thinking of getting a X5?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *I've wanted to get rid of my 323i for awhile... but it's got to be for something that makes sense. A lot of stuff is coming out in the next year... so we'll see. *


The year after the next year will be even more interesting, you know. Oh, and don't start me on 2005, that year will rock!

You get my point  It's your money, of course, but you could enjoy the car of your choosing now, instead of later. And it seems like financially you can pull it, and your wife is for it. This begs one question, WTH are you waiting for? 

 My powers of corruption are getting stronger


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Masskrug said:


> *JP
> 
> I read some of your posts in the X5 forum. Are you no longer thinking of getting a X5? *


Yes... that's the other thing that's out there.

The harsh, sad, terrible reality is that I have 2 absolutely fantastic, problem free cars that are dirt cheap: 2000 ML320 and 2000 323i.

There is ZERO motivation to get rid of either vehicle... other than my insane pining for something new... which in the big scheme isn't that financially astute. Fun, but not astute.

I'd love to swap the ML320 for an X5 4.4 BUT I want either a diesel or at least the Valvetronic V8. We'll see if the 2004 X5's bring that out.

It's one of those technology questions: When does the new stuff have more goodies than what you currently have... and is it worth the upgrade price.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

rost12 said:


> *The year after the next year will be even more interesting, you know. Oh, and don't start me on 2005, that year will rock!
> 
> You get my point  It's your money, of course, but you could enjoy the car of your choosing now, instead of later. And it seems like financially you can pull it, and your wife is for it. This begs one question, WTH are you waiting for?
> 
> My powers of corruption are getting stronger  *


The problem is that I'm enjoying my car ALOT--- I just want more power. That's where the M3 value equation comes in.... I seriously doubt I'll enjoy it TWICE as much as my car.


----------



## Masskrug (Feb 11, 2003)

JPinTO said:


> *Yes... that's the other thing that's out there.
> 
> The harsh, sad, terrible reality is that I have 2 absolutely fantastic, problem free cars that are dirt cheap: 2000 ML320 and 2000 323i.
> 
> ...


Well, you can always justify things by saying cars are your passion. That's what I do. The trouble is, I have many other passions that also cash draining, but not to the extent of the car thing.

I think an X5 is in the works for me in the near future. I used to be sorta anti-SUV, but now I realize I need something more comfortable for those long car trips, and the E46 is way too small. We drive all over the place now that the little princess has to pay for her seat on the plane.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, jPinto I started to reply to your post at length, but words fail me. The only thing I can think to say is that the "driving switch" on you butt must be waaaaaaaaaay different than mine. My M3 is simply the most exciting car I have ever driven. Bar none. End of story.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

glaws said:


> *Well, jPinto I started to reply to your post at length, but words fail me. The only thing I can think to say is that the "driving switch" on you butt must be waaaaaaaaaay different than mine. My M3 is simply the most exciting car I have ever driven. Bar none. End of story. *


Actually I test drove a LSB coupe and the power felt as he describe, low end felt similiar to our 2.5l, top end went crazy. Kind of turbocharge feel but more Vtec to me. I liked it, tooling around town would be easy if you just short shift, no worries about the cops. If you want response then rev it

still my top choice for my next car:thumbup:

P.S. Jpinto, I agree with you on the convertible comments, flame suit on.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually the E46 M3 is very deceptive. The torque curve is so flat, it doesn't feel like it is quick.

BUt having pulled out to pass, without downshifting and looked down to see over 110 without any fuss or bother, you learn how quick the car really is.

The S54 puts out 240 ft-lbs at 2000 RPM, rising to 270 at 4500, then down to "only" 220 at 7900 RPM. FLAT.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

I have had the similar thoughts as JP for a while now, and I have a 330Ci. After several visits to the dealer for test drives, I am not able to justify an M3.

Later on I found that, keeping my 330Ci and purchasing a 350Z is a lot more exciting. I actually feel that the 350Z is a more exciting car than the M3, and I cannot even explain it to myself at this time. One thing I fell in love with is its shifter, it is just perfect for me. However, it does have many other drawbacks as well, especially in the unproven reliability area.

So, keeping that in mind, now I am looking in to Porsches. It is amazing that leasing a 911 C2 is actually cheaper than leasing an M3 by about $50/75 per month if you don't go crazy with options.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

FlyingToaster said:


> *
> 
> So, keeping that in mind, now I am looking in to Porsches. It is amazing that leasing a 911 C2 is actually cheaper than leasing an M3 by about $50/75 per month if you don't go crazy with options. *


Really?

Huh.

I wish you had not mentioned that.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

glaws said:


> *Well, jPinto I started to reply to your post at length, but words fail me. The only thing I can think to say is that the "driving switch" on you butt must be waaaaaaaaaay different than mine. My M3 is simply the most exciting car I have ever driven. Bar none. End of story. *


Cool! Perhaps I've got to drive a coupe... as I said, I find all the E46 cabs lead butts.

I agree that the torque curve feels very flat... and it's only the hyperactivity at the top end that gives it the excitement. Very different motor from V8's that feel exciting down low.

I'll keep my eyes peeled on a coupe to drive.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

FlyingToaster said:


> *I have had the similar thoughts as JP for a while now, and I have a 330Ci. After several visits to the dealer for test drives, I am not able to justify an M3.
> 
> Later on I found that, keeping my 330Ci and purchasing a 350Z is a lot more exciting. I actually feel that the 350Z is a more exciting car than the M3, and I cannot even explain it to myself at this time. One thing I fell in love with is its shifter, it is just perfect for me. However, it does have many other drawbacks as well, especially in the unproven reliability area.
> *


I've considered getting a 350Z and keeping my 323i as a beater. But then factoring in additional insurance, parking maintenance and PITA factor... it's cheaper to get an M3.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Drove in an M3 cab again today. The feeling of all out power escapes this car. It may build up speed quickly, but it sure doesn't feel like it. 

Perhaps it's the lack of bottom end torque, or the flat power curve. Honestly, my 91 tweaked out Talon (300hp AWD) felt faster when the turbo spooled up.

Kind of disappointing to not pine for one. Oh well, I guess there is always the 3.0Turbo E90 that's coming out in a few years. Or perhaps BMW will slam a V8 into the M3 for 04?


----------

